# mozilla stürzt bei Adresseingabe+html-email ab :(

## spaceman

moin,

ich hab das das problem das mozila zwar startet und die startseite von mozilla kommt dann gebe ich eine beliebige adresse ein und sehe kurz was dann stürzt der browser ab.

in der console steht nur das..:

```
spaceman@mobilex:~ > mozilla

No running windows found

/usr/bin/mozilla: line 388: 21462 Segmentation fault      $mozbin "$@"

spaceman@mobilex:~ >

```

mehr nicht .. das problem ist auch bei den emails wenn ich eine lin oder eine email im html format erhalte und diese anklicke stürzt er ab .. ich kann da nur auf "forwad" klicken und ein bissle die mail einsehen is auch beim thunderbird und alles mozilla versionen so.. hab auch schon merer X probiert. 

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ??

cu spaceman

DANKE

----------

## amne

Hm, hat der Mozilla schon mal funktioniert und ist erst jetzt kaputt geworden oder funktioniert er seit der Installation nicht? Poste mal weiters die Ausgabe von emerge info.

----------

## spaceman

hi,

also mozilla und co haben schonmal funktioniert... ganz am anfang....seit ich es auf dem lappy installt hab.. aber irgendwann mal bin ich auf den konqi umgestiegen und hab das nich mehr mit verfolgt. das mit der info... mach ich geschwind wenn ich den wieder anhand.

opera und konqi funktionieren .. also kann es kein prob mit dem network sein.

aber an was kann es den liegen jede version ist davon betroffen... 

cu spaceman

----------

## spaceman

also das ist die info .. hoffentlich erkennt jemand was daran .....  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

root@mobilex:/home/spaceman > emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.4.1, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1, 2.6.8-gentoo-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/glftpd/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/share/config:/usr/kde/3.3/env:/usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apache2 apic apm arts avi berkdb cdr clflush cmov crypt cups cx8 de directfb dts dvd dvdr encode esd est foomaticdb fpu fxsr gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imlib java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mca mce mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg msr mtrr mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pat pbe pdflib perl pge php png pse python qt quicktime readline sdl sep slang spell sse sse2 ssl svga tcpd tetex tls tm tm2 truetype tsc vme x11 x86 xine xml2 xmms xv zlib"

root@mobilex:/home/spaceman > 

```

cu spaceman

----------

## amne

Hm, das sieht ja recht gut aus. Eventuell nützt es was, Mozilla nochmal zu emergen, eventuell hilft auch dev-util/strace weiter. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, da ich es selbst noch nie gebraucht habe. Kannst ja mal versuchen:

```
emerge strace

strace mozilla
```

----------

## spaceman

hallo zusammen,

wie gewünscht poste ich mal das strace:

```

spaceman@mobilex:~ > strace mozilla

execve("/usr/bin/mozilla", ["mozilla"], [/* 57 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="mobilex", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80e8000

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=101994, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 101994, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40015000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320\34"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10804, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4002e000

mmap2(NULL, 8628, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4002f000

mmap2(0x40031000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x2) = 0x40031000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@Y\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1195672, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1137540, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40032000

mmap2(0x40142000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x10f) = 0x40142000

mmap2(0x40146000, 7044, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40146000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40015000, 101994)              = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\221\27@\326", 4)              = 4

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80e8000

brk(0x8109000)                          = 0x8109000

brk(0)                                  = 0x8109000

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 100

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 100

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1093958647

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=243, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40015000

read(3, "/dev/hda4 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0\n"..., 4096) = 243

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40015000, 4096)                = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40015000

read(3, "MemTotal:       505960 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 572

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40015000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="mobilex", ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/spaceman", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 15857

getppid()                               = 15856

getpgrp()                               = 15856

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x80760d0, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

open("/usr/bin/mozilla", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbfffee9c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/bash\n#\n# Copyright 1999-2"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=12025, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/bash\n#\n# Copyright 1999-2"..., 8192) = 8192

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "rep -Fqx \"_MOZILLA_USER = \\\"$LOG"..., 8192) = 3833

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=207404, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/mozilla/mozilla-bin", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=207404, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -23, [12002], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

fork()                                  = 15858

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x80760d0, [], 0}, {0x80760d0, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0], WNOHANG) = 15858

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffe144, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075110, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075110, [], 0}, 8) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/bin/killall", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14784, ...}) = 0

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 266240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40148000

getgroups32(65536, [10, 18, 100])       = 3

stat64("/usr/bin/killall", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14784, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 15861

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075110, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 1], 0) = 15861

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffe35c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075110, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 15862

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

close(4)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 15863

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075110, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0], 0) = 15863

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 4], 0) = 15862

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075110, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffe23c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

fcntl64(1, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(1, F_DUPFD, 10)                 = 10

fcntl64(1, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(10, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

dup2(2, 1)                              = 1

fcntl64(2, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0600, st_rdev=makedev(136, 1), ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40189000

write(1, "No running windows found\n", 25No running windows found

) = 25

dup2(10, 1)                             = 1

fcntl64(10, F_GETFD)                    = 0x1 (flags FD_CLOEXEC)

close(10)                               = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 15867

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8075110, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [WIFSIGNALED(s) && WTERMSIG(s) == SIGSEGV], 0) = 15867

fstat64(2, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0600, st_rdev=makedev(136, 1), ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4018a000

write(2, "/usr/bin/mozilla: line 388: 1586"..., 71/usr/bin/mozilla: line 388: 15867 Segmentation fault      $mozbin "$@"

) = 71

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffe3fc, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x8075110, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

munmap(0x4018a000, 4096)                = 0

munmap(0x40189000, 4096)                = 0

exit_group(0)                           = ?

spaceman@mobilex:~ > 

```

hoffentlich erkennt jemand was in dem jungle  :Wink: 

thx im voraus

spaceman

----------

## spaceman

moin moin,

hmm von dem ganzen "Oracle" hier von dem riesen POLL von wissenden kann mit keiner bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen??

Das kann doch nicht sein das ich der einzigste bin der diese Prob hat ... 

ODER DOCH?!?!  :Rolling Eyes: 

cu spaceman

----------

## Gekko

Hast du den Mozzi selbst kompiliert, oder die Mozilla-bin genommen?

----------

## spaceman

selbst erstellt,

ist doch standart  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *spaceman wrote:*   

> selbst erstellt,
> 
> ist doch standart 

 

hast du also nochmal neu emerged oder nicht?

----------

## spaceman

entschuldigung für diese doch recht blöde antwort von mir ..

ich habe kein bin paket verwendet .. zum anderen habe ich von der version 1.6 - zur aktuellsten alles durch kompiliert es ist bei jeder version das gleich.

cu spaceman

----------

## _hephaistos_

probier mal den neuen "mozilla-launcher" zu emergen?

hth,

ciao

----------

## muffl0n

Bei mir tritt genau das gleiche Problem auf. Allerdings mit dem Firefox und Thunderbird. Erst lief alles 2 Tage durchgehend einwandfrei, dann muckten die beiden auf. Das einzige, was ich kurz vorher am System geändert habe war den XFS zu installieren.

emerge info.

```
russell root # emerge info 

Portage 2.0.50-r10 (default-amd64-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r1, 2.6.7-gentoo-r14)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -m64 -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse,387"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -mmmx -msse2 -m3dnow -m64 -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse,387"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X amd64 apache2 apm arts avi berkdb crypt dvd encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk2 imlib innodb java jpeg libg++ libwww mikmod motif mpeg mysql ncurses nogcj oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl tcpd truetype xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

Fehlermeldung:

```
muffl0n@russell muffl0n $ firefox

No running windows found

/usr/bin/firefox: line 388: 29604 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $mozbin "$@"
```

Das Fenster öffnet sich, Firefox will seine Startseite laden und stürzt dann ab. Das merkwürdige: Wenn ich eine Seite mit keiner bzw wenig Grafik aufrufe, wie z.B. www.muffl0n.de, dann tut er das ohne Probleme. Bei anderen Seiten wie z.B. stern.de haut er sich sofort.

Die strace-Ausgabe habe ich hier hinterlegt: http://www.muffl0n.de/segfault.txt

----------

## muffl0n

Habe soeben das Problem behoben.

Auslöser waren Schriftarten, die nur von root lesbar waren. also einfach ein 

```
chmod a+r /usr/share/fonts/* -R
```

drüberlaufen lassen und nun rennt der Hobel.

spaceman: lass mich wissen ob es auch bei dir geholfen hat.

http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183729 entsprechender Eintrag im Bugzilla

----------

## spaceman

 *muffl0n wrote:*   

> Habe soeben das Problem behoben.
> 
> Auslöser waren Schriftarten, die nur von root lesbar waren. also einfach ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

also ich muss schon sagen das ist einfach super  :Wink: )

THX 

*nice*freu*

cu spaceman

----------

## muffl0n

"Super" wäre es, wenn Firefox, Mozilla da nicht einfach crashen würden, sondern auf eine andere Schriftart ausweichen und vielleicht sogar noch ne Fehlermeldung geben.

Opera macht das z.B. so. Der gibt zwar auch keine Fehlermeldung, crasht jedoch nicht einfach so.

----------

